

Eleven questions about Google's Chrome OS. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/07/07/eleven-questions-about-googles-chrome-os/

======
ZeroGravitas
Absolutely no new info, and some of the speculation doesn't even make sense.
Avoid.

